
How to sell a CRM I built - mcappleton
Hey everyone, I built a CRM in my spare time that has become pretty complex and feature rich. Now I want to sell it!<p>I know some of you guys here have done something similar, and I&#x27;d like to get your advice on how to make some sales.<p>Thanks everybody!
======
meric
Perhaps take a look at existing CRM's and copy the methods of some of their
market material?

~~~
mcappleton
Thanks for the advice. I don't know where I would get that information though.

------
ckluis
Is there a link to a demo or more information?

